# 28 inch tubular wooden bicycle rims



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2012)

*Rims no longer Avail*

No longer selling rims


----------



## Rambler (Mar 29, 2012)

Stutzman's Wheel Shop in Baltic Ohio also produces wood tubular rims, wood fenders, and wood chain guards. Phone: 330-897-1391 (ext-1)


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 14, 2012)

sending email for more info..


----------



## filmonger (Sep 20, 2012)

*RE: Wooden Bicycle Rims*

No longer selling rims


----------

